# New car issues



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

Some problems with month old car if anyone has any experience ;

Rattle from air con when on slow speeds, goes when blowing hard or turned off. Worse at Tickover and low revs.

Strange pulsing/ticking in time with the engine in the drivers side rear arch liner? Appears to be at about 10 o'clock pos5ion of the wheel. Sounds awful in car. Again tick over worse touching the throttle stops it.

My Audi will no connect, just says unavailable? SIM card is working. Dealer has reset no joy

Steering wheel doesn't centre, subtle but slightly left hand down.

Car purchased from Norwich Audi, went for the MMi reset, but not overly helpful.

My local dealer is Huntingdon, I'll call them in morning.

Any insights?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

G12BEY said:


> Some problems with month old car if anyone has any experience ;
> 
> Rattle from air con when on slow speeds, goes when blowing hard or turned off. Worse at Tickover and low revs.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of the problems you are experiencing. Although it is still early days and my comments won't help you. We have just recently taken delivery of a TTS Roadster, the build quality so far seems a lot better than our 2016 Roadster. Until this one arrived we had definitely seen a reduction in the quality each time we purchased a new Audi. Hopefully this isn't a fluke as we still love Audi's and have had our faith in them restored- hopefully not temporary.

With luck your dealer will get to the bottom of your issues and they will be resolved soon.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

G12BEY said:


> Some problems with month old car if anyone has any experience ;
> 
> Rattle from air con when on slow speeds, goes when blowing hard or turned off. Worse at Tickover and low revs.
> 
> ...


First, a couple of basic questions. 1. Model? 2. Did you get it brand new or was it an ex demo?

Rattle coming form the central fans or surrounding dash? Difficult to pinpoint rattles sometimes.
Probably a dealer job that one. Classic resonance effect.

Ticking noise in time with the engine? Not quite sure what you mean there. May have to elaborate.

Audi connect frequently doesnt! Usually a problem at the server end. Hopefully someone will chime in and say whether it is working today. I have it but don't use it that often.

Steering wheel misalignment. That's an odd one on a new car. Usually happens when someone replaces the steering wheel and doesn't have the front wheels pointing straight ahead. Should be an easy fix for the dealer, that one.

Btw, you can reset (restart/reboot, technically) the MMI yourself, but you may have needed a full factory reset for some reason? When you said "not overly helpful" did you mean the reset or the Norwich dealer? Or both!

Hope you get the niggles sorted.


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.

I purchased it as Pre-reg, month old 80 miles on the clock, not a demo.

Its a TT-RS Sport edition.

The pulsing in time with the engine at Idle revs is coming from inside the driver side arch liner near the fuel tank. Toch the throttle it goes. If I have to guess and I knew it was positioned there, I would say noisy fuel pump? is that where it is?

Norwich Audi had me drive the 80 miles over there, to d the same reset they had me do by instructional email, so a complete waste of time. Makes no sense to do a 160 mile round trip for problem solving. To be honest the prep on the car was not great and have had to spend time and money getting it to how I think a new car should be (I consider pre-reg new).

Now booked into Huntingdon Audi 13th. first available.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

G12BEY said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I purchased it as Pre-reg, month old 80 miles on the clock, not a demo.
> 
> ...


Hell of a car, the RS Sport, so such a shame the shine has been knocked off your 'new ownership experience'.

Did the Norwich lot contact-clean and/or apply their own brand of "paint protection". Both are usually to be avoided at all costs unless you are very familiar with the in house valeting people. Presumably, you know the Huntington team so they will hopefully be able to sort the problems. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome to the club.

Off topic to your post but if you haven't already done so check the oil level - just to be safe they haven't overfilled it or anything.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

G12BEY said:


> Some problems with month old car if anyone has any experience ;
> 
> Rattle from air con when on slow speeds, goes when blowing hard or turned off. Worse at Tickover and low revs.
> 
> ...


Huntingdon Audi :lol: I wouldn't let them near my car, EVER. I could write a book how bad the service is at that dealer. Go to Cambridge Audi. Appreciate it's still Vindis, but at least they won't damage your car, try to overcharge you, lie to you or keep you waiting half an hour every time you go in the service dpt... that's just basics they can't get right. You have be warned.


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

Wonderful. No luck at all speaking to anyone at Norwich just get passed then told they are on holiday

It's getting to the point I'm going to drive over there


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

G12BEY said:


> Wonderful. No luck at all speaking to anyone at Norwich just get passed then told they are on holiday
> 
> It's getting to the point I'm going to drive over there


What happened with Huntington? I know Mark said that they were rubbish but senior managers and lower staff change with remarkable frequency at car dealerships and they may have improved? Doesn't sound like they could be any worse than Norwich and at least they are nearer!

Unless, that is, you are actually going to reject the car, in which case you will have to deal with the people who sold it to you.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

Contact the Dealer Principal.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

cliveju said:


> Contact the Dealer Principal.


This would be my recommendation also.


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

After two days of calls I eventually got to speak to someone. They now have the car, I'm in a Q2.

Rather annoyingly I had the "Managing customer expectation" chat from the sales manager. Rather condescending. I simply want what I paid for. But when excuses are being made even before the car is worked on alarm bells ring. I made this point, and apparently he was just explaining the process...

we will see what transpires, On a positive note the Service guy did seem to get it.

I usually only buy cars locally, but got sucked in to this, as not many around, so 140 mile round trips are my penance.


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

And it continues.

Promised an update before 6pm from Service, and Sales. You've guessed it... nothing


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

G12BEY said:


> And it continues.
> 
> Promised an update before 6pm from Service, and Sales. You've guessed it... nothing


I would keep a log of all the issues, details of phone calls, persons spoken to, promises made & details of any inconveniences suffered eg drive to the dealers, time off work etc.

Hopefully all your issues will be resolved but it they are not and you feel you want to reject the motor then you will have compiled a compelling case to justify the rejection.

Good luck and keep us posted of developments.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

This sounds familiar! We didn't meet in the car park at Portsmouth Premier Inn on Monday night per chance!??


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

That sounds poor and you've bought a brand new top of the range vehicle... :x


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

What a small world, indeed we did.


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

Alan Sl said:


> G12BEY said:
> 
> 
> > And it continues.
> ...


Thanks for that, I've just fully documented the whole saga, sent it to them saying I will be adding to it.

I will keep this updated, people need to know what they are dealing with.


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

Car still with supplying dealer, communication on progress abysmal. Meanwhile I have a Q2


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Still no update??


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

Updates are a struggle, takes emails and calls to get people to talk to me.

They still haven't found root causes of three of the five issues. So currently I have no idea when it will be coming back.

I have to admit to be very concerned that it will come back damaged too. Very stressful, fingers crossed.

And the Q2 is awful.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

G12BEY said:


> Car still with supplying dealer, communication on progress abysmal. Meanwhile I have a Q2


That's just adding insult to injury!

I had a quick look on a couple of review sites and they were all bad as far as Norwich Audi are concerned.
Ok, people only tend to post to these sites when they are unhappy, but a few of the stories sound very similar to yours.
https://www.cardealerreviews.co.uk/dealership/robinsons-audi-norwich-norwich-norfolk-england

All a bit late now, I know, but 'lessons for next time' etc.
You never know, they might yet come through.
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

Yep, saw those reviews, but only after the event.

I have a contact now that is at least speaking to me, and they do appear to be at least doing something. The costs to solve these issues are going to be astronomical for things you would assume to be straight forward..


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I've no idea how these things work or what your rights are, but are you in a position to reject the car? You mentioned it was a month old.

There's some useful info here: https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/faq/consumer-rights/


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

You have to give them the opportunity to resolve the issues, which is what is currently happening.


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

So yesterdays update "sorry I have no update I've been at another of of group dealerships"

If I ran my business like this it wouldn't exist..


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

Up to 30 days you don't have to give them the opportunity to fix any faults. You can just plain reject it.

Over 30 days they get ONE chance to fix it - then you can reject.

If you reported the faults within the 30 days (and it has now passed the 30 day old mark) you can still reject it.

I've done this twice in the last 18 months and it's painless. I can share a template letter of rejection with you if required.

PM me if needed.

Rukka


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

I've now spoken to Audi Uk, not sure how useful that will be.

I'm now being told that the Sat Nav issue cannot be found, perhaps its a issue with my phone!! do they not realise we have to put Data sim cards in these cars, so the phone is irrelevant. So once I get the car back I'm just going to be waiting for it to happen again, how can it not if they have done nothing? already had 8 instances of it, including the 70 mile trip to Norwich. I suspect I wont get home before it happens again.

And their reviews are appalling, which they don't seem to be concerned about?

You simply couldn't write it.


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

Rukka said:


> Up to 30 days you don't have to give them the opportunity to fix any faults. You can just plain reject it.
> 
> Over 30 days they get ONE chance to fix it - then you can reject.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I've not been on here long enough to use the PM system it appears? but the template would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

G12BEY said:


> Rukka said:
> 
> 
> > Up to 30 days you don't have to give them the opportunity to fix any faults. You can just plain reject it.
> ...


PM sent mate


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

Your a star, cheers..


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Good luck with this G12BEY, sounds like a total shitshow sir.


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

I've just realised that this thread doesn't contain the biggest issue with the car, somehow missed updating it.

Two weeks ago, 5 days after buying car, I was heading for Brighton with the hotel postcode in the sat nav. Suddenly at approximately Gatwick the map shows the car crossing a field near Basingstoke?

This pattern continued, the car finds itself when parked, but as you drive away the car location arrow goes off in a different direction.

When returning to the dealer I was in Dereham, but the map showed TT he car in North Walsham. The further I drive the further from my actual location I appear to be


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

Car rejected.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Sorry to hear that it came to that, but I suppose it was on the cards. Was there a 'final straw' or did you just run out of patience? They have to 'play the game' with the rejection process, so hopefully they will be more efficient than they have been so far. I guess they will now just keep the car so have they said when you will get your money back?

Get another TT from a different dealer or look for something different?


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

Process complete, full invoice price back in my bank.

After 10 days the issues were not repaired, I drove away and they reoccured with 20 miles.

The good news is the dealership, especially one guy, worked hard to solve the issues, then drive thru the rejection when appropriate. So I have to give them their dues..

I won't be considering another Audi, my last one in 2002 was a nightmare too, obviously not for me.

Thanks for the support and advice it's appreciated [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

BMW time

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

HOGG said:


> BMW time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Maybe, I've had five BMW's M's included no issues, and no issues with the 911 991.2 GTS


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

G12BEY said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> > BMW time
> ...


I've had two M's recently - both rejected due to quality issues. I wouldn't say BMW is any better/worse than Audi in terms of quality. I think you just had a dodgy TT this time. My TTS has been faultless (so far - touches wood....) and I actually think the build quality is better than the last M4 I had.

Glad you got sorted with yours though.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

G12BEY said:


> I've had five BMW's M's included no issues, and no issues with the 911 991.2 GTS


Good man [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

G12BEY said:


> Car rejected.


can you go into some detail about how you formally rejected it and what was the response of the dealership/how long after you rejected it did they refund you? Bet you're glad its over. Sounded a nightmare.

What car(s) are on the wanted list?


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

Its back up for sale, so you have been warned.

Rejection; I used the template letter supplied by Rukka, handed it to them Friday in person, decision made while i was there, full refund in bank close of business Monday.

I do have a very larger Instagram car account, which they are aware of, I cant comment as to whether this expedited the situation. Over all I'm very happy with how quickly the rejection was dealt with, I could ask no more. Obviously the exercise has us cost money, in lost Car tax but that's not something I'm worried about.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

I've also had to reject a TTS. Wasn't too painful.

Glad it all worked out in the end.

Backup for sale? That's going to be interesting on the logbook - It would make me ask questions as to why such short ownership.


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

Apparently they have requested that DVLA remove me? apparently thats a thing?

My concern is that it does not hold up the process, as until I'm removed my Car tax refund will not be processed.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

When I rejected the TTS the dealer waited till I could provide the logbook. However, I was waiting for it the post from the DVLA after buying the car.


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

So after a couple of weeks to calm down, I decided to have another go, so having spoke to another dealer with a pre-Reg, pretty much identical spec, colour age and mileage. Told the dealer the issues I'd had, he checked the car and gave me the confidence to travel.

Arrived the C pillar had exactly the same transit damage as the original. Got inside started it, and you've guessed it the aircon rattle was horrendous. Stop immediately you turn off aircon with fan still running. He agreed it was awful.

Walked away, no more chances..


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

M4

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

unlucky x2. I don't have any of the issues you talk about on my RS.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

G12BEY said:


> So after a couple of weeks to calm down, I decided to have another go, so having spoke to another dealer with a pre-Reg, pretty much identical spec, colour age and mileage. Told the dealer the issues I'd had, he checked the car and gave me the confidence to travel.
> 
> Arrived the C pillar had exactly the same transit damage as the original. Got inside started it, and you've guessed it the aircon rattle was horrendous. Stop immediately you turn off aircon with fan still running. He agreed it was awful.
> 
> Walked away, no more chances..


Bad luck sir. It's almost like the universe is trying to tell you something!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

probably not the whole universe, but around Ingolstadt sure! :lol: :lol:


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi - i've to PM the correct people but not sure its working - could someone please share the reject template please? i have a friend who has bought new car that needs a new engine and they are being messed about.

thanks.


----------

